# help!!!!



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

I entered 2 of my pigeons at the county fair there ar only 2 other birds besides mine that are entered but how do i show them I have no Idea what to do at all and I'd really like to do well the show is next month what should I do?


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Show tips.*

Well standards for each breed are different so I'm not sure about that. As far as being "ready" for the show, make sure your birds stay clean. This is VERY important. You may need to clip/trim/file their nails/beak as well. Also make sure they are eating and drinking well. Those are the basics, after that all you can do is go the show and let your birds strut their stuff.


----------



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

Contact your loca 4H club. They may have some guidelines.
Good luck!!! Melissa


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

thanks for all the help


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*What Is It?*

What breed are you showing? What fair are you showing at?


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm showing racing homers at the King county fair I'm also showing a dairy cow to


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

check www.showrollers.com they have some tips on conditioning


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks that cleared some things up


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

J2thelybeck said:


> I'm showing racing homers at the King county fair I'm also showing a dairy cow to



Silly joke.  

What would you get if you mated a racing homer with a cow?




Scroll down for answer.











_Dunno, but it would be one fast moo-ving species._


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yo Pauly,

LOL....Good one!  

Linda


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Bathe your birds a couple of days befor the show/ fair. clen there legs and toes with acahol when you coop them at the fair. on a racing homer at judgeing you will look at it condition look for a tight tail 1 to 1 and a 1/2 tail feathers show good back cover. strong wide back good wing some will check wing reflex. good station standing about 35 degrees as if ready for flight. good alert eye. no missing or broken flights or no paristies as lice mites ect. smooth wattle prefured over a large rough wattle. same on eye ceres but over all balaned bird will still out point a bird of lesser quality. You should train your birds by putting them in a small show type pen start a least 3 weeks befor showing. So that they may become calm not flighty during showing. Most fairs the birds may be there up to 5 days. Check your birds often for feed and water needs. But the person over seeing the pigeon exhibit sahould take care of the birds. BUT some do well others not. I would check the bird daily. Judgeing should be done by a pigeon person. That can judge an all breed exhibit. Most often a fare jub is done in the judgeing. GOOD luck.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

re lee said:


> some will check wing reflex


How is this done and what are they looking for?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Reflex is done by pulling the wing outward looking then just letting it go. And watching how fast the bird snaps it back to the body. The why. tells if the bird has been flying as a bird in shape will have strong wings along with fast reflex. A loft bird non exersised will have a retarded return. Poor reflex. less conditioned. Just differentr judges will check fine points. In judgeing. good straight keel. and not over fat birds will be checked also. I would if racing never send a bird out that was not in shape. reflex tells alittle something there.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I wondered why the birds always yanked their wings back when I was looking at them!


----------

